# oliver bridge wma



## mnewsom (Nov 18, 2008)

has anyone hunted there or do u plan to hunt the up coming hunt that runs from nov 22 to the 30th?


----------



## Johns0902 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi, i hunted oliver bridge wma sat morning and sat evening. when i left i saw 30 names on the sign in sheet, and had only heard one rifle shot during the morning. i never saw a deer, because on my evening hunt all i could hear and see was the dogs running from the club next to it. i am a born and raised still hunter, so i do not appreciate have deer dogs running threw the woods. it was very pretty land, but very thick in some spots. i am not sure if i will go back.


----------



## South GA Bow Only (Jan 4, 2009)

I hate deer dogs running too but they will stir the deer up. If you sit for a while before and after they run the bucks will sometimes try to slip away. I killed a nice 8 like that this year.


----------



## pch308 (Jan 9, 2009)

I hunted there through out the deer season. I got a nice spike during muzzleloader season on the last day in the morning during the pouring rain. It was the only deer I saw there but It looked like they move throuhg that at nite alot. I will hunt there during small game season just to get a better look around. The turkeys seemed to  be  looking pretty good for the spring.


----------

